# Looking for good gauge to measure angle for skew scraper



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a Nova Precision Midi chuck and want to be able to form recesses for bowl bottoms. I haven't been able to find a "skew scraper" anywhere, so I guess I'll have to grind a 15 degree angle on a square end *scraper* (not a skew chisel). What I'd like to know is what kind of gauge would be best for measuring my angle?

FORMING RECESS
The jaw dovetail has been designed for use with a standard skew scraper with 15 degree angle. FOR SAFETY REASONS WE STRONGLY ADVISE DO NOT USE ANY OTHER TOOL

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Chucks/Midi/Downloads/Mid_Chuck_Manual_Sheet_Nov07.pdf


----------



## BalloonGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

Kim, I have a small (1/2") skew chisel and the edge is ground at (or nearly) a 75 degree angle. I use this to do final forming of the recess for my bowl bottoms. I've done about a dozen this last couple of months this way, most with a 1/8" deep recess (the minimum - and I check it with a caliper depth-gauge) for turning on my SuperNova 2 chuck.

You should be able to use a standard protractor to check the angle of your scraper - though before you waste all that steel, give the skew chisel method a try.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Just make a full scale drawing of what you want to grind then grind away testing your tool often 
to the pattern you drew. You should get to within a degree or so. Personally with my Nova chuck I just cut a recess in the wood with no tapper. I haven't had any problems chucking up or the thing flying off. I think that dovetail thing is just a CYA thing for the company.

MIKE


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Take the miter gauge on your table saw and set it to 15°, then cut the end off of a piece off wood and use that to draw a line on the scraper with a sharpie marker. Grind to the line.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Kim,
I have the same chuck.

I took an old file and ground the angle on the side. I had to make a couple of test fittings to make sure the angle matched the chuck. Then, squared the end to the correct length. It has been working fine for me.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a Oneway chuck, and use bowl/spindle gouge, parting tool, or skew to cut recesses. Also, use my forstner bits some times.

Balloon Guy is right on the money, turn your skew on its side using long point of the finish cutting your recess as shown in FORMING RECESS ILLUSTRATION. All you need is some hand & eye coordination.

Many folks that bought these scrapers, let them collect dust vice use them.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=tools-pkrd-dove

Old files too brittle for turning tools without heat treatment which is too far above my abilities, so unless have metal treatment skills forget old files!


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

This is a good tool for measuring angles on turning tools http://www.amazon.com/General-Tools-Round-Head-Protractor/dp/B00004T7TC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1384291115&sr=8-4&keywords=metal+protractor

You can also find them at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------

